# New additions at Creekside Fainters!!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I can actually call myself a breeder now, I just picked up two more doelings yesterday to add to my herd. They won't be bred until fall of 2015 though. I still have to name them but I think I like Raiden for the bigger one and Lila for the other after her granddam, Laila. my sister actually bred the blue eyed ones mom..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh their so cute! 
love the spot on the blue eyed ones nose


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great colorings on both! That spot on the nose is very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks you guys, unfortunately she has pneumonia so we have to start treating that tonight.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So pretty.


----------

